# Clifford has the head tilt and Ninja Poodle down to a fine art!



## Shellie

OH MY GOSH, that last picture is hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## LEUllman

You can't help but to love him.


----------



## Axeldog

The head tilting is so precious! I LOVE that!

I want to know the circumstances that proceeded the awesome ninja maneuver...  So funny!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh Yes! He could give lessons on head tilting for sure!!!
Can't wait to hear about his meet up today!!


----------



## Viking Queen

Oh, my goodness.....I fall in love with him more and more!

That ninja move is hilarious.

Prayers for a successful new family life!

Viking Queen


----------



## Muggles

He is so gorgeous. Hope the meet n greet goes swimmingly!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

No!!! Don't go for that home visit!!! I'm coming to get him now! He's my dog. Just look at that head tilt and all that personality! OMG! He's so cute I can hardly stand it. Seriously, if I were in the market, I'd so go for him. And red isn't even my first choice in colors...or at least it hasn't been. Maybe it is now. lol. Darling, darling temperament it looks like to me.

I'm confused. Is Trillium's one and the same? Is Trillium also his owner?


----------



## mashaphan

Were it the time for us...in a HEARTBEAT!! He is BEYOND precious..personality Plus!! <3

Martha and the whippets


----------



## A lioness

Wow...he has stollen my heart


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wow, he is gorgeous and what character! Why are you letting him go?!


----------



## Viking Queen

Here is the thread with Clifford's story.

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/177569-clifford-big-red-dog.html


----------



## Mfmst

Someone is going to be very lucky to get him!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Viking Queen said:


> Here is the thread with Clifford's story.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/177569-clifford-big-red-dog.html


Oh thank you! I saw that thread and completely spaced out. Well, this is great.


----------



## Poodlerunner

awesome pictures!

pr


----------



## grab

How did his meet and greet go?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It was postponed until next week. It has been pouring rain here most of the week and better to have nice weather so Clifford and his sister can play and meet outside on neutral territory.


----------



## grab

Hurray for one more week of Clifford pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Even if this works out, he won't be leaving for a while. We want to ease him into his new home. So a few playdates at Trillium''s home, a few at his new home, a few days at his new place then back to Trillium's. We want to transition him slowly so he is as happy and comfortable as he can be with no stress. We will continue to post photos even after he is in his new family.


----------



## ericwd9

Oh! That tush! (bum in Australia) I love him at first sight!! I wonder if my daddy will bring him to me. Hmmmm. With a little poodle presence and "the eyes" maybe I can have him for myself!!

Gracie "Woof Woof!!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Clifford had his meet up with his potential family and his litter sister. It could not have not have gone better. We are nearly certain that this will be a go. His perspective new Mama is going to his final obedience class on Thursday and then we will begin the easing in process. We could not be happier...pictures to follow.


----------



## Viking Queen

Oh, that's faboulous news, and exactly what I expected to hear.

I do LOVE the picture!


Way to go Clifford and the gals........

Viking Queen


----------



## Gossamerpink

Lol! Ninja poodle


----------

